# waterless wash cleaner only?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

hi all, somehow ive only just learned of these various waterless washes being available, 
are there any brands that wash/clean only without leaving behind a layer of protection?
thanks


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> are there any brands that wash/clean only without leaving behind a layer of protection?


Unlikely, because the nature of the beast is to both clean and protect within
the one process. To separate them would neither be efficient nor attractive
to customers.

Regards,
Steve


----------

